# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Need Suggestions For Controling High Blood Sugar

## libertygrl

I was wondering if anyone had some suggestions about a diet for controling high blood sugar levels.
I have always been able to eat carbs but as a female, my system is changing and hormones are
wreaking havoc.  I've always been thin and actually always had trouble gaining weight.

But now, I'm hungry all the time (and wake up in the middle of the night starving) and gaining weight.
I've never been an emotional eater so it's not like I'm craving a specific food.  It's physical hunger pangs
that are driving me crazy.

I recently started doing 30 min. on the treadmill 7 times a week.  My holistic Dr. is going to give 
me some herbal supplements next week, but I want to try and put together a diet plan that encorporates
proper nutrition as well.

I never eat sugary foods - cakes cookies, soda, etc.  And I'd like to be a vegetarian but my body seems
to need meat from protein - turkey, chicken.  It keeps me feeling fuller, better than beans and other veggies.

Any suggestions?   Thanks.

----------


## dannno

www.marksdailyapple.com

----------


## Natural Citizen

Read this. http://www.rexresearch.com/articles/oliveleaf.htm

Note that the use of the word "may" is standard practice. I can tell you that it "does"...for me...and millions more.

Can get the capsules at GNC. Works.

"The fruit thereof shall be for meat, and the leaf there of for medicine." (Ezekiel 47 : 12)

----------


## dannno

I was primarily vegetarian for over 10 years and I felt better than when I was on the standard american diet of lots of grains, high carbs and meat and dairy.

But I've been primarily paleo/primal over the last 7 months and I can tell it's better then even vegetarianism, and it is geared towards your health condition specifically. You should try removing all grains, legumes and processed sugars from your diet.

The big issue is you have to find some good quality proteins, it's kind of expensive depending on where you are. You need to find grass-fed or pastured animals, eat wild fish like salmon and wild game. You need to eat plenty of high quality fats because you are not going to be eating a lot in the way of carbs and so your body is going to be using fat as its primary fuel source 24/7. This will help you keep trim, because your body fat becomes a primary fuel source. If you can't afford grass fed meats all the time, get as much as possible and then buy the best quality you can as a substitute, they should at least be able to access the outdoors and have some room to run around a little. No hormones/etc..

So along with your good quality proteins you'll want to eat lots of coconut oil, veggies, leafy greens, and some fruit. Olive oil is your second best option to coconut oil, try and stay away from other oils.

Stay away from peanuts, but you can have almonds (including almond milk, almond butter).

If you need something sweet, use a little honey, blackstrap molasses and/or stevia (zero carb plant based sweetener).

Some people say that cinnamon helps control blood sugar.

----------


## dannno

> I was wondering if anyone had some suggestions about a diet for controling high blood sugar levels.
> *I have always been able to eat carbs* but as a female, my system is changing


Your system is actually changing BECAUSE you have been eating too many carbs (NOT your fault!)

Diabetes II is caused by insulin resistance which is caused by perpetual daily insulin spikes which is caused by eating too many carbs. You can reverse this damage over time by reducing your carbs, eating healthy fats, fruits and veggies and exercising.

----------


## libertygrl

> Read this. http://www.rexresearch.com/articles/oliveleaf.htm
> 
> Note that the use of the word "may" is standard practice. I can tell you that it "does"...for me...and millions more.
> 
> Can get the capsules at GNC. Works.
> 
> "The fruit thereof shall be for meat, and the leaf there of for medicine." (Ezekiel 47 : 12)


I have heard of Olive Oil extract.  Just never knew what it was for.  Thanks!

----------


## libertygrl

> Your system is actually changing BECAUSE you have been eating too many carbs (NOT your fault!)
> 
> Diabetes II is caused by insulin resistance which is caused by perpetual daily insulin spikes which is caused by eating too many carbs. You can reverse this damage over time by reducing your carbs, eating healthy fats, fruits and veggies and exercising.


But don't fruits spike your blood sugar levels as well? 

I have to agree with you Dannno.  It's always been carbs for me! They're the quickest and easiest go to food.  But I have been cutting down.  I used to eat a lot of cereal (healthy of course) and the only bread I have at all now is for lunch  - Ezekiel bread.   I think I should eventually cut that out as well.  I've heard that wheat is not that same as it was back in our grandparents day.  It's heavily processed now.  So even when you think you're eating healthy you're actually not!  I really believe it's all meant to keep us perpetually sick for Big Pharma.

----------


## amonasro

There is no inherent problem with (healthy) carbs, rather it may be your body's reaction to them. 

Two things that I know of to control blood sugar is organic apple cider vinegar (diabetics like it) and fasting. The latter helps to reset insulin sensitivity so when you do eat a large meal, your body puts it to better use. Fasting can be difficult at first but it becomes immediately clear that our bodies are totally awesome at burning fat for energy. We evolved as fat storing and burning organisms for thousands of years, after all. I've lost a bunch of weight just by cutting out breakfast and eating a large lunch and dinner. Sometimes I just eat one big meal per day.

----------


## Acala

> www.marksdailyapple.com


Second

----------


## Acala

> But don't fruits spike your blood sugar levels as well?


Yup.  Eat fruit in strict moderation.




> It's always been carbs for me! They're the quickest and easiest go to food.  But I have been cutting down.  I used to eat a lot of cereal (healthy of course) and the only bread I have at all now is for lunch  - Ezekiel bread.   I think I should eventually cut that out as well.  I've heard that wheat is not that same as it was back in our grandparents day.  It's heavily processed now.  So even when you think you're eating healthy you're actually not!  I really believe it's all meant to keep us perpetually sick for Big Pharma.


Eliminate grain.  Period.

----------


## sevin

What Danno said. 

And if you get hungry between meals, eat a spoonful of coconut oil.

----------


## libertygrl

> What Danno said. 
> 
> And if you get hungry between meals, eat a spoonful of coconut oil.


Ooh, gotta try that one.  Thanks!

----------


## Todd

nevermind...thought it said High blood pressure...

----------


## donnay

You need two minerals--Chromium and Vanadium.


Source:
http://www.american-nutrition.com/faq4.html


ETA:  I am speaking from experience, my mother is a diabetic (Type II) and it is definitely regulating her insulin.

----------


## Eagles' Wings

Lot's of advice here and I think it's best to go very slowly in making any changes.  Do not start taking supplements just because someone else has had good results.  

Coconut is a very powerful substance.  One must start slowly, only a quarter tsp per day and then add more.  It is an anti-fungal that can cause a strong detox.  It must be taken in morning or early in day because it is a fat that takes the body a while to digest.  I had spent many restless nights digesting coconut oil.

Move like a turtle when making changes.  God speed.

My favorite lifestyle/diet is here:

www.healingnaturallybybee.com

----------


## mac_hine

I agree with Danno. 

Go to marksdailyapple.com and try the 21 day challenge. Best thing you can do for yourself. 

For some tasty prima/paleo meal ideas go here:

PaleOMG.com

And lastly, here's a blog by a gentleman who cured his diabetes by switching to the primal/paleo lifestyle:  http://www.diabetes-warrior.net

Good Luck!

----------


## sevin

> For some tasty prima/paleo meal ideas go here:
> 
> PaleOMG.com


Wow, I didn't know about that site. 

Another good one is FastPaleo.com.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

Cinnamon, in tea, in capsules, in food, everything.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I was primarily vegetarian for over 10 years and I felt better than when I was on the standard american diet of lots of grains, high carbs and meat and dairy.
> 
> But I've been primarily paleo/primal over the last 7 months and I can tell it's better then even vegetarianism, and it is geared towards your health condition specifically. You should try removing all grains, legumes and processed sugars from your diet.
> 
> The big issue is you have to find some good quality proteins, it's kind of expensive depending on where you are. You need to find grass-fed or pastured animals, eat wild fish like salmon and wild game. You need to eat plenty of high quality fats because you are not going to be eating a lot in the way of carbs and so your body is going to be using fat as its primary fuel source 24/7. This will help you keep trim, because your body fat becomes a primary fuel source. If you can't afford grass fed meats all the time, get as much as possible and then buy the best quality you can as a substitute, they should at least be able to access the outdoors and have some room to run around a little. No hormones/etc..
> 
> So along with your good quality proteins you'll want to eat lots of coconut oil, veggies, leafy greens, and some fruit. Olive oil is your second best option to coconut oil, try and stay away from other oils.
> 
> Stay away from peanuts, but you can have almonds (including almond milk, almond butter).
> ...


For a sweet flavor in sauces, I use grape jelly, FWIW.  Other jellies/jams would probably work as well.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Eliminate grain.  Period.


This^^

----------


## Acala

> Cinnamon, in tea, in capsules, in food, everything.


Yum!!  I mix it with shredded coconut and eat it as is or melt butter into it.  It's like Cinnamon Toast Crunch cereal for people who care about their health.

----------


## dannno

> Yum!!  I mix it with shredded coconut and eat it as is or melt butter into it.  It's like Cinnamon Toast Crunch cereal for people who care about their health.


That sounds delicious..

Since this is the closest thing we have to a paleo/primal thread, anybody see the new primal bells (kettle bells shaped like a pissed off monkey) from onnit.com??

----------


## sevin

> Cinnamon, in tea, in capsules, in food, everything.


Been putting it in my coffee. Delicious!




> Yum!!  I mix it with shredded coconut and eat it as is or melt butter into it.  It's like Cinnamon Toast Crunch cereal for people who care about their health.


Don't they usually add lots of sugar to shredded coconut?

----------


## dannno

> Don't they usually add lots of sugar to shredded coconut?


You gotta get unsweetened, might not be easy to find in a typical grocery store.

----------


## MelissaWV

Good suggestions, but maybe I missed it... how high is this "high blood sugar"?  The OP doesn't really indicate diabetes, or even a high reading.  It just sounds like advice on fine-tuning a diet.  Before you go adding cinnamon and other supplements, make sure you aren't going to drop your blood glucose unnecessarily.  Cinnamon, depending on your body chemistry, works REALLY well.  If you don't have problems, you might find yourself drawing a reading of 50 and wondering who put the floor against your face.

----------


## trey4sports

> You gotta get unsweetened, might not be easy to find in a typical grocery store.


amazon has bobs mill pretty cheap

----------


## PatriotOne

> www.marksdailyapple.com


4th'd.  Take the 21 day challenge.  You won't be sorry.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Water is also important, especially if you exercise.  Another thing that will help you is to check your ph with ph paper.  If you have a poor ph, it will cause poor absorption of nutrients from food and supplements.  Also, when your body is malnourished, it will attack itself to try to stay alive (robbing nutrients from bone, etc).

----------


## amy31416

In addition to cinnamon in sweet beverages/foods--it won't hurt to put turmeric into savory dishes. I like it quite a bit in eggs, but add it to just about any savory dish.

----------


## Acala

> Don't they usually add lots of sugar to shredded coconut?


Tropical Traditions - for all your coconut needs!

----------


## The Northbreather

> www.marksdailyapple.com


This^^^^^^^

and

*The Paleo Diet - Loren Cordain PhD
*

*The Paleo Solution: The Original Human Diet 
Robb Wolf, Loren Cordain 
*

and 

*The Paleo Cookbook- Loren Cordain PdD*

and

*Paleo Cookbook-Nikki Young*

and

*Paleo Eating For Modern People- Nikki Young
*
In that order

----------


## The Northbreather

> That sounds delicious..
> 
> Since this is the closest thing we have to a paleo/primal thread, anybody see the new primal bells (kettle bells shaped like a pissed off monkey) from onnit.com??


Goddam son!

----------


## Acala

> That sounds delicious..
> 
> Since this is the closest thing we have to a paleo/primal thread, anybody see the new primal bells (kettle bells shaped like a pissed off monkey) from onnit.com??


Hehe

----------


## The Northbreather

> Been putting it in my coffee. Delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't they usually add lots of sugar to shredded coconut?


Check this out

http://www.bulletproofexec.com/how-t...r-morning-too/

----------


## libertygrl

> Lot's of advice here and I think it's best to go very slowly in making any changes.  Do not start taking supplements just because someone else has had good results.  
> 
> Coconut is a very powerful substance.  One must start slowly, only a quarter tsp per day and then add more.  It is an anti-fungal that can cause a strong detox.  It must be taken in morning or early in day because it is a fat that takes the body a while to digest.  I had spent many restless nights digesting coconut oil.
> 
> Move like a turtle when making changes.  God speed.
> 
> My favorite lifestyle/diet is here:
> 
> www.healingnaturallybybee.com


Thanks, I agree. Well, I do go to a very good holistic practioner and he uses energy work to determine what supplemets/minerals my body needs and doesn't need.  Don't ask me how, but he was able to tell that my blood sugar level was a little high the other day.  That's when he told me he was going to get some supplements for me next week specifically dealing with this issue.  Since I was concerned I thought I could implement a diet plan for myself in the mean time.

Thanks to all who have been responding.  I will check out all your suggestions and see what works best for me.

----------


## libertygrl

> You need two minerals--Chromium and Vanadium.
> 
> 
> Source:
> http://www.american-nutrition.com/faq4.html
> 
> ETA:  I am speaking from experience, my mother is a diabetic (Type II) and it is definitely regulating her insulin.


I started taking the Chromium last week.   I never heard of Vanadium so I looked it up.  There is the potential for some problems so I thought I'd post the information here:

"Too good to be true" is a great way to summarize today's claims about vanadium. Since 1980 when research first showed this trace mineral could lower blood sugars, tantalizing results have been found in studies of rodents and in a limited number of human studies. Unfortunately, no one has been "cured" while very serious concerns have been raised about the potential damage this mineral might create.

Vanadium, along with its heavier cousins, molybdenum and tungsten, can mimic insulin. In other words, in research done with cells, these minerals have literally been able to replace insulin. But read further before coming to any quick decisions on this trace mineral.

The positive effects of vanadium at first appeared promising. Vanadium can improve sensitivity to insulin in both Type 1 and Type 2 diabetes. It has been shown in human studies to have some ability to lower cholesterol levels and blood pressure. Areas of the world where vanadium (and selenium) levels are high in the soil have lower rates of heart disease. After oral intake, effects of the mineral are seen weeks to months later due to its accumulation in tissues like the kidneys and bone.

Vanadium has been shown to lower growth of human prostate cancer cells in tissue cultures, and to reduce bone cancer and liver cancer in animals. These widespread effects on cancer and diabetes, along with the protective effect seen with another trace mineral, selenium, on certain cancers, suggest that trace minerals are likely to come under more scrutiny for potential health benefits and toxicity.

Unfortunately, vanadium's effects are not all positive. Vanadium works by blocking dozens of enzymes, including ribonucleases, mutases, kinases, and synthases. This indiscriminate blocking action has the potential to be both positive and negative.

Dr. Alavattam Sreedhara originally at Indian Institute of Technology, Mumbai, India, and now at Ohio State University has been doing research on vanadium1,2,3  for several years. He and fellow researchers have discovered several disturbing effects form vanadium, including damage to DNA, blocking of protein synthesis, as well as oxidation of lipids, which is considered a primary step in the development of cardiovascular disease.

These disturbing effects are seen at normal physiologic levels (5-10 micromolar), similar to those that would be expected to occur with supplements available at health food stores. Potentially, these changes could lead to cancer and an increased risk of heart disease over time. Vanadium compounds place increased oxidative stress on cells, partly due to an unhealthy interaction with reactive iron.4 It is too early to tell if these experiments with cells and animals will translate into similar dangers in humans.

But other researchers have discovered even more immediate danger to people with diabetes. Vanadyl compounds, again similar to those found in health food stores, have been found to kill beta cells! Several mechanisms could possibly account for this damage, but increased oxidative damage to which beta cells are especially vulnerable, may be the most important. Again, it is not known how relevant this danger may be to humans.

In animal research, a very narrow line has been found between the benefits and toxicity of this trace mineral. Reports at some labs show death rates as high as 50% at doses required to lower blood sugars. Vanadium has been shown to cause death in both pregnant rats (45%) and fetuses. In addition, different labs have produced different outcomes related to the blood sugars, with some labs finding little blood sugar lowering effect.

A group of researchers in Spain, who were attempting to control blood sugars in diabetic rats with three different vanadium compounds, put it this way, "Although some signs of diabetes were improved by vanadium treatment, because of the severe toxic side effects (including death and a rise in creatinine levels) noted in all of the vanadium-treated animals, it seems evident that oral vanadium administration is not a suitable therapy of diabetes mellitus..."5

Obvious toxic effects from vanadium coumpounds are usually seen in lab animals at minimum doses of 2.5 to 7.5 mg/kg/day. Although this is higher than typical over-the-counter doses of 30 mg to 60 mg per day, the difference between this dose and toxic doses for animals is not reassuring.  For instance, someone who weighs 60 kg. (132 lbs.) and takes 60 mg. a day, their intake would be 1.0 mg/kg/day, or 40% of a dose believed to have shortterm toxic effects in animals. It should also be noted that inhibition of protein synthesis can be seen at much lower doses than those required to produce a toxic effect.

Some researchers speculate that excess vanadium could also be involved in several diseases of the kidney and bone where it is known to accumulate. Some success in treating manic-depressive disease has actually come from diets designed to be low in vanadium.

In studies with humans using low doses for short periods of time, the only recognized side effect has been some minor stomach upset. But no long-term studies have been done in humans to determine whether possible toxic effects to vulnerable organs like the kidney may occur. A variety of antioxidants have successfully been used in animals to reduce but not eliminate vanadium's toxicity.

A new derivative under study at McGill University, called "peroxovanadium," appears to be at least 50 times as powerful as the more common vanadium salts. Early reports indicate this derivative might normalize blood sugars without as much toxicity. But long-term administration has not been tested, even in animals, and given the toxicity of a wide range of vanadium coumpounds, side effects would be likely.

Under normal conditions, the body contains 20 to 25 mg. of vanadium, and the average diet supplies about 2 mg. of vanadium per day. Food sources rich in vanadium include pepper, dill, radishes, eggs, vegetable oils, buckwheat and oats. Because of their organic environment, these natural sources are likely to be safer than over the counter preparations.

Vanadium or one of its derivatives may someday help improve blood sugar control in diabetes. But too many unknowns surround this mineral today. No one knows how to determine if a person is deficient, or how to determine an optimum dose, if there is such a thing. Although vanadium com pounds are available at health food stores, use of this trace mineral is definitely not recommended until more is known about its risks. Vanadium obviously has the potential to affect many areas in the body for better or worse.

h ttp://www.diabetesnet.com/vanadium-diabetes

----------


## libertygrl

> That sounds delicious..
> 
> Since this is the closest thing we have to a paleo/primal thread, anybody see the new primal bells (kettle bells shaped like a pissed off monkey) from onnit.com??



LOL.  They look like demon monkeys!

----------


## libertygrl

> Good suggestions, but maybe I missed it... how high is this "high blood sugar"?  The OP doesn't really indicate diabetes, or even a high reading.  It just sounds like advice on fine-tuning a diet.  Before you go adding cinnamon and other supplements, make sure you aren't going to drop your blood glucose unnecessarily.  Cinnamon, depending on your body chemistry, works REALLY well.  If you don't have problems, you might find yourself drawing a reading of 50 and wondering who put the floor against your face.


Not really sure. I asked my holistic dr. if it could be the start of diabetes and he didn't seem to think so.  I'm not thristy or losing weight either.  I know I'm going through some hormonal changes right now that are really screwing up my metabolism and read that it can effect blood sugar levels too.  Since I go to him every week, he is monitoring me and can tell whether I need more or less of something in order to balance things out.  It's a bit tricky because it may not be just one thing that needs balancing.  Just trying to tweak my diet.  I do know that I can't seem to tolerate breads/grains anymore.

----------


## dannno

> I do know that I can't seem to tolerate breads/grains anymore.


I've never had an issue with grains but this happened to one of my friends about 6-10 months ago and he finally quit them. I wonder if they are f'in with the grains again.

----------


## donnay

> I started taking the Chromium last week.   I never heard of Vanadium so I looked it up.  There is the potential for some problems so I thought I'd post the information here:
> 
> "Too good to be true" is a great way to summarize today's claims about vanadium. Since 1980 when research first showed this trace mineral could lower blood sugars, tantalizing results have been found in studies of rodents and in a limited number of human studies. Unfortunately, no one has been "cured" while very serious concerns have been raised about the potential damage this mineral might create.
> 
> Vanadium, along with its heavier cousins, molybdenum and tungsten, can mimic insulin. In other words, in research done with cells, these minerals have literally been able to replace insulin. But read further before coming to any quick decisions on this trace mineral.
> 
> The positive effects of vanadium at first appeared promising. Vanadium can improve sensitivity to insulin in both Type 1 and Type 2 diabetes. It has been shown in human studies to have some ability to lower cholesterol levels and blood pressure. Areas of the world where vanadium (and selenium) levels are high in the soil have lower rates of heart disease. After oral intake, effects of the mineral are seen weeks to months later due to its accumulation in tissues like the kidneys and bone.
> 
> Vanadium has been shown to lower growth of human prostate cancer cells in tissue cultures, and to reduce bone cancer and liver cancer in animals. These widespread effects on cancer and diabetes, along with the protective effect seen with another trace mineral, selenium, on certain cancers, suggest that trace minerals are likely to come under more scrutiny for potential health benefits and toxicity.
> ...



The plant derived colloidal chromium and vanadium and the chelated chromium and vanadium are what I was talking about.

----------


## amy31416

> I've never had an issue with grains but this happened to one of my friends about 6-10 months ago and he finally quit them. I wonder if they are f'in with the grains again.


I've wondered that myself. There's so many different factors that I'll never be able to tell, but this summer I'm going to try my hand at growing quinoa and stick with that in place of grains. Well, that and wild rice, but I don't know if I could grow wild rice.

----------


## MelissaWV

> Not really sure. I asked my holistic dr. if it could be the start of diabetes and he didn't seem to think so.  I'm not thristy or losing weight either.  I know I'm going through some hormonal changes right now that are really screwing up my metabolism and read that it can effect blood sugar levels too.  Since I go to him every week, he is monitoring me and can tell whether I need more or less of something in order to balance things out.  It's a bit tricky because it may not be just one thing that needs balancing.  Just trying to tweak my diet.  I do know that I can't seem to tolerate breads/grains anymore.


This is the impression I got from your OP, too.  You're asking great questions, and the advice is still very sound, but be very careful with supplements or drastic changes.  It sounds like it's just a voluntary and intelligent lifestyle change.  Don't wind up crashing too far in the other direction.

----------


## MelissaWV

> I've wondered that myself. There's so many different factors that I'll never be able to tell, but this summer I'm going to try my hand at growing quinoa and stick with that in place of grains. Well, that and wild rice, but I don't know if I could grow wild rice.


If you find any particularly awesome quinoa recipes or come up with some, please share.  I want to use it more but always seem to find the same dozen ideas on what to do with it.

----------


## amy31416

> If you find any particularly awesome quinoa recipes or come up with some, please share.  I want to use it more but always seem to find the same dozen ideas on what to do with it.


The one I came up with when I first tried it was to boil w/salted water (good w/stock as well), then after it's absorbed, simply sprinkle it with cilantro (I like lots), lime juice, salt/pepper to taste. Mix it up. Also good with chopped ripe tomato, jalapenos or bell pepper and green onion. When I make it that way, I prefer just boiling it with salted water, gives it a "cleaner" taste that doesn't interfere with the cilantro. I love that with grilled shrimp.

If I make it to go with chicken (generally chicken piccata) then I like to boil it in stock and sautee mushrooms/onions/garlic separately in olive oil/butter, mix that with the cooked quinoa--salt, pepper and Italian parsley to taste. That'd probably be good with Brussels sprouts (or asparagus) sauteed with the mushrooms, now that I'm thinking about it.

Damn. I can't wait to start growing stuff.

----------


## amy31416

> If you find any particularly awesome quinoa recipes or come up with some, please share.  I want to use it more but always seem to find the same dozen ideas on what to do with it.


The one I came up with when I first tried it was to boil w/salted water (good w/stock as well), then after it's absorbed, simply sprinkle it with cilantro (I like lots), lime juice, salt/pepper to taste. Mix it up. Also good with chopped ripe tomato, jalapenos or bell pepper and green onion. When I make it that way, I prefer just boiling it with salted water, gives it a "cleaner" taste that doesn't interfere with the cilantro. I love that with grilled shrimp.

If I make it to go with chicken (generally chicken piccata) then I like to boil it in stock and sautee mushrooms/onions/garlic separately in olive oil/butter, mix that with the cooked quinoa--salt, pepper and Italian parsley to taste. That'd probably be good with Brussels sprouts (or asparagus) sauteed with the mushrooms, now that I'm thinking about it.

Damn. I can't wait to start growing stuff.

----------


## Working Poor

All grains are subject to mold. I would wager to say there is is almost impossible to find a grain that does not have some traces of mold. This mold collects in the guts of people and rocks havoc on our health. Mold is one of the top allergens.The body can easily become over populated with mold. Another thing that is also probably all commercial breads  have yeast and it can also over come the flora of the gut. Yeast feeds on sugar and mold feeds on the dark moisture of the intestines.and will make you crave sugar.. mold grows on dead stuff.

If you ever notice how you mouth  taste like a dead frog in the morning this is a strong indicator that you have a mold over growth in your gut..
It is so difficult for me to type on this mobile let me recommend a great book on the subject 

"The Yeast Connection"


I haven't read every post so I don't know if someone has mentioned alcohol consumption but it is really bad for someone who is trying to balance their blood sugar levels.I read a study once that I see referenced in alcohol recovery related discussions that all alcoholics have blood sugar imbalances either high or low blood sugar levels and blood sugar levels are used to determine clinically if someone is indeed alcoholic. So quit drinking if you do and clean the mold and test out of your gut and you will help your bloodsugar

----------


## libertygrl

> This is the impression I got from your OP, too.  You're asking great questions, and the advice is still very sound, but be very careful with supplements or drastic changes.  It sounds like it's just a voluntary and intelligent lifestyle change.  Don't wind up crashing too far in the other direction.


Thanks, he's very aware and starts me off slowly on different supplements.  Yes, don't want to go too far in the other direction!

----------


## libertygrl

> All grains are subject to mold. I would wager to say there is is almost impossible to find a grain that does not have some traces of mold. This mold collects in the guts of people and rocks havoc on our health. Mold is one of the top allergens.The body can easily become over populated with mold. Another thing that is also probably all commercial breads  have yeast and it can also over come the flora of the gut. Yeast feeds on sugar and mold feeds on the dark moisture of the intestines.and will make you crave sugar.. mold grows on dead stuff.
> 
> If you ever notice how you mouth  taste like a dead frog in the morning this is a strong indicator that you have a mold over growth in your gut..
> It is so difficult for me to type on this mobile let me recommend a great book on the subject 
> 
> "The Yeast Connection"
> 
> 
> I haven't read every post so I don't know if someone has mentioned alcohol consumption but it is really bad for someone who is trying to balance their blood sugar levels.I read a study once that I see referenced in alcohol recovery related discussions that all alcoholics have blood sugar imbalances either high or low blood sugar levels and blood sugar levels are used to determine clinically if someone is indeed alcoholic. So quit drinking if you do and clean the mold and test out of your gut and you will help your bloodsugar


LOL.  Believe me, I am not a drinker.  Never was never have been.  But thanks for the advice anyway.

Getting back to the point about mold in grains, this is also mentioned in the alkaline diet.  Grains as well as nuts too I believe.

----------


## libertygrl

I think I found something to consider and may actually benefit us all:


*Wheat Belly: Frequently Asked Questions*

*Is wheat really that bad? I thought that whole grains were good for you? *First of all, it aint wheat. I*ts the product of 40 years of genetics research aimed at increasing yield-per-acre. The result is a genetically-unique plant that stands 2 feet tall, not the 4 1/2-foot tall amber waves of grain we all remember.* The genetic distance modern wheat has drifted exceeds the difference between chimpanzees and humans. If you caught your son dating a chimpanzee, could you tell the difference? Of course you can! What a difference 1% can make. But thats more than modern wheat is removed from its ancestors.

When you examine food labels in the grocery store, you see that wheat is in nearly everything. Is it really practical to remove all wheat from the diet?? Yes, it is. It means a return to real food from the produce aisle, fish and meat department, nuts, eggs, olives, and oils. 

It raises a crucial question: Just why is wheat such a ubiquitous ingredient in so many foods, from ice cream to French fries? Thats easy: Because it tastes good and it stimulates appetite. You want more wheat, you want more of everything else to the tune of 400 or more calories per day. More calories, more food, more revenue for Big Food. Wheat is not in cucumbers, green peppers, salmon, or walnuts. But its in over 90% of the foods on supermarket shelves, all there to stimulate your appetite center to consume more . . . and more and more.

It also means being equipped with recipes that allow you to recreate familiar recipes that you might miss, like cheesecake, cookies, and biscottiwithout wheat, with little to no sugar or carbohydrate exposure, yet healthy. Thats what Ive done in Wheat Belly.

*So does it mean going gluten-free??* Yes, but do not eat gluten-free foods! Let me explain.

Wheat raises blood sugar higher than nearly all other foods, including table sugar and many candy bars. The few foods that increase blood sugar higher than even wheat include figs, dates, and other dried fruits, and rice starch, cornstarch, tapioca starch, and potato starchthe most common ingredients used in gluten-free foods. A gluten-free whole grain bread, for instance, is usually made with a combination of brown rice, potato, and tapioca starches. These dried pulverized starches are packed with highly-digestible high-glycemic index carbohydrates and thereby send blood sugar through the roof. This contributes to diabetes, cataracts, arthritis, heart disease and growing belly fat. This is why many celiac patients who forego wheat and resort to gluten-free foods become fat and diabetic. Gluten-free foods as they are currently manufactured are very poor substitutes for wheat flour.

Anyone who consumes gluten-free foods, like gluten-free muffins, should regard them as an occasional indulgence, no different than eating a bag of jelly beans.

What can you eat on the diet you advocate? ? Eat real, natural foods such as eggs, raw nuts, plenty of vegetables, and fish, fowl, and meats. Use healthy oils like olive, walnut, and coconut liberally. Eat occasional fruit and plenty of avocado, olives, and use herbs and spices freely. Eat raw or least cooked whenever possible and certainly do not frequent fast food, processed snacks, or junk foods. While it may sound restrictive, a return to non-grain foods is incredibly rich and varied. Many peoples eyes have been closed to the great variety of foods available to us minus the wheat.

Recall that people who are wheat-free consume, on average, 400 calories less per day and are not driven by the 90-120 minute cycle of hunger that is common to wheat. It means you eat when you are hungry and you eat less. It means a breakfast of 3 eggs with green peppers and sundried tomatoes, olive oil, and mozzarella cheese for breakfast at 7 am and youre not hungry until 1 pm. Thats an entirely different experience than the shredded wheat cereal in skim milk at 7 am, hungry for a snack at 9 am, hungry again at 11 am, counting the minutes until lunch. Eat lunch at noon, sleepy by 2 pm, etc. All of this goes away by banning wheat from the diet, provided the lost calories are replaced with real healthy foods.

*What exactly is in wheat that makes it so bad??* Gluten is only one of the reasons to fear wheat, since it triggers a host of immune diseases like celiac, rheumatoid arthritis, and gluten encephalopathy (dementia from wheat).

The protein unique to wheat, gliadin, a component of gluten proteins, is odd in that it is degraded in the human gastrointestinal tract to polypeptides (small proteins) that have the ability to cross into the brain and bind to morphine receptors. These polypeptides have been labeled gluteomorphin or exorphins (exogenous morphine-like compounds) by National Institutes of Health researchers. Wheat exorphins cause a subtle euphoria in some people. This may be part of the reason wheat products increase appetite and cause addiction-like behaviors in susceptible people. It also explains why a drug company has made application to the FDA for the drug naltrexone, an oral opiate-blocking drug ordinarily used to keep heroine addicts drug-free, for weight loss. Block the brain morphine receptor and weight loss (about 22 pounds over 6 months) results. But theres only one food that yields substantial morphine-like compounds: yes, wheat.

The complex carbohydrate unique to wheat, amylopectin A, is another problem source. The branching structure of wheats amylopectin A is more digestible than the amylopectins B and C from rice, beans, and other starches (i.e., in their natural states, not the gluten-free dried pulverized starches). This explains why two slices of whole wheat bread increase blood sugar higher than table sugar, higher than a bowl of brown rice, higher than many candy bars. Having high blood sugars repeatedly is not good for health. It leads to accumulated visceral fata wheat belly, diabetes and pre-diabetes (defined, of course, as having higher blood sugars), not to mention cataracts, arthritis, and heart disease.

As if that wasnt enough, there are even other components of wheat that are harmful, such as the lectins in wheat. Lectins are glycoproteins that have the curious ability to unlock the proteins lining the human intestinal tract that determine what substances can enter the blood or lymphatic system and what substances cannot. The intestinal tract must be selective in what is allowed to enter the human body else all manner of diseases can be triggered, especially autoimmune diseases. Wheat lectins disable these proteins. This is the suspected explanation for why wheat consumption has been linked to rheumatoid arthritis, skin diseases like dermatitis herpetiformis, Hashimotos thyroiditis, and a variety of other inflammatory diseases.

Beyond gluten, there are over 1000 other proteins in wheat that also have potential for odd or unexpected responses. You might say that wheat is a perfectly crafted Frankengrain that almost appears like it was created to exert maximum health damage in the most desirable, irresistible form possible. I really dont believe that this monster was created on purpose to hurt people. But the astounding collection of adverse effects, all packed into one food, pushed on us by the U.S. government and other official health agencies, explains why this one thing has exerted more harm on us than any foreign terrorist group can inflict on us.

h ttp://www.wheatbellyblog.com/2011/07/wheat-belly-frequently-asked-questions/

----------


## Dr.3D

Make sure you are getting enough magnesium in your diet.
http://www.kospublishing.com/html/mag.html
http://www.jonbarron.org/article/mag...-diabetes-risk
http://www.magnesiumdirect.com/diabetes.aspx

I like Magnesium Ascorbate for getting my magnesium as I also need the ascorbic acid. (vitamin c)

----------

